# Advice for new 20gal African cichlid tank



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Dear folks,

need your advice here.

i am starting out a new 20gal tank for African cichlid.

i have some african cichlids in mind:
1) 1*Aulonocara stuartgranti (blue peacock)
2) 1*Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)
3) 1*Paralabidochromis sp. "fire" (Fire Red Uganda)
4) 1*Neolamprologus brichardi (	Princess of Burundi)

can you advice on the fish compatibility above?
is this setup overcrowded?
should i add a Synodontis multipunctatus catfish?

thanks and have a nice day


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank isn't big enough for any of those fish really.

If you want any of the first three fish, you should look at starting with at least a 4ft long 55 gallon aquarium.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi fogelhund,

thanks for advice.
sorry to ask... i am a newbie and has the following questions below:

i am keeping only 3 to 4 African cichlids in a 20 gallon tank. 
in terms of 1 inch per gallon rule (with max adult size) in mind , i think i am still ok.
i have a power OHF (over head filter) rated at 1200L/Hr

i have selected different species, so that they will be less aggressive. 
and the species i have chosen are the least aggressive types except for Neolamprologus brichardi.
i do not intend to breed them.
just a small community tank.

do you think a yellow lab+ 1 cobue peacock+ 1 Fire Red Uganda will work for a 20 gallon tank?

thanks and have a nice day


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

johnchor said:


> i am keeping only 3 to 4 African cichlids in a 20 gallon tank.
> in terms of 1 inch per gallon rule (with max adult size) in mind , i think i am still ok.


That isn't a valid rule.

The true rule is that a territorial fish must be given the ability to drive an invading fish out of it's territory or else it will remove the invading fish through any means necessary.

In a 20g tank, you would very likely end up with the birchardi and the yellow lab alive, and 2 other dead fish.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

johnchor -- it doesn't matter how many different ways you pose this question, the answer remains the same -- none of these African cichlids can work in a 20 gallon tank.

You could raise African cichlid fry in a 20 gallon, with the idea that you will have another bigger tank to transfer them to in six months or so.

Or you can look into "shellies," which is a small cichlid that might work in a 20 gallon (assuming it's a long tank and not a tall tank.)

I believe you also could do a pair of kribs in a 20 gallon.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

johnchor said:


> i am keeping only 3 to 4 African cichlids in a 20 gallon tank.
> in terms of 1 inch per gallon rule (with max adult size) in mind , i think i am still ok.


The one inch per fish, is a general rule of thumb, for people keeping tetras, and peaceful schooling fish. It simply doesn't work for cichlids.

Think about it... you have 20" of fish according to this rule... how would a 20" Tilapia buttekoferi do then? The equation is supposed to be about water chemistry quality, but with cichilds a concern that is just as big as water quality, is aggression and territorial requirements. As hollyfish has stated, there just isn't room to get away from aggression, meaning you will have dead fish.

Out of your fish, the only ones I would keep in a tank that size, would be a breeding pair of brichardi.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

thanks for your advice.


----------

